# 9-Pol Sub-D  4 Pins AMP : wozu ist dieser Stecker ?



## Senator42 (1 Mai 2020)

Kellerfund




die oberen 2 sind verbunden (0 Ohm)
die unteren 2 sind verbunden (0 Ohm)



Kann mir jemand sagen wozu der ist?
( Ist aus einer Computerkiste mit viel SCSI Kram )

Auf der Rückseite ist alles vergossen, also kein Anschluss von Leitungen möglich.


----------



## fari757 (4 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

das ist ein endwiderstand.


----------



## Senator42 (4 Mai 2020)

das dachte ich mir auch.   Aber für was ?
CAN hat eine andere Belegung, und 120 Ohm.

Vielleicht etwas vom Apple / Macintosh ?


----------



## acid (4 Mai 2020)

Vielleicht kein Endwiderstand, sondern etwas zum überbrücken eines leeren Busanschlusses?


----------



## dingo (4 Mai 2020)

Ein Loopback Stecker zum prüfen serieller Verbindungen?


----------



## Heinileini (4 Mai 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Vielleicht kein Endwiderstand, sondern etwas zum überbrücken eines leeren Busanschlusses?


Das erscheint mir sehr viel plausibler, als zwei 0Ω-AbschlussWiderstände.
Ist denn erkennbar, ob evtl. schon mal an weiteren Pins etwas angelötet war? Könnte doch das Überbleibsel eine AusschlachtAktion sein.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Mai 2020)

Ist zwischen 1/5 und 6/9 ein Widerstand meßbar?

Mir fällt keine Standard-Schnittstelle ein, wo es Sinn machen würde, die Pins 1 - 5 und 6 - 9 zu brücken.
- RS232
- RS485: PPI/MPI/Profibus
- CAN
- TTY
- für SCSI und Parallelport sind es zu wenige Pins

Spezial-Loopback/Codierstecker scheint mir wahrscheinlich
Vielleicht auch für eine USV?

Harald


----------



## Senator42 (4 Mai 2020)

> Ist denn erkennbar, ob evtl. schon mal an weiteren Pins etwas angelötet war?
ja ist erkennbar: komplett vergossen. es gibt keinen weiteren pins

> Vielleicht auch für eine USV?
eine USV war beim Ausmisten auch dabei !


----------

